# Where's that pot of gold?



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shot 12 Volt !!!

But....the 'Gold' lies here !!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ye Olde Pot o' Gold


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

none here either! what a ripoff


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

12 volt man, you live in south weber? Nice pic of weber canyon.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

greatwhitehunter said:


> 12 volt man, you live in south weber? Nice pic of weber canyon.


Yeah I'm in South Weber. That shot is from my back yard.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

The Leprechaun gave me another chance tonight....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Ye Olde Pot o' Gold


I think you mistaked the Pot o' Gold for the Honey Pot. Big difference.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Honey is gold.......

And if you've ever felt that rumble on a construction site........


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> The Leprechaun gave me another chance tonight....


cool pictures. Those pigeons look close.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Enjoyed the pics!!!


----------

